# Yakkin the Flood



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Nothing like fishing the grass. GREAT day Maverick!!!


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome! I really want to get up that way one day and try the flood tides. I keep talking about it, I just need to do it. Didn't know the big ones came up into the grasses like that.


----------



## Maverick904 (May 28, 2013)

I would definitely say its worth the trip Noe.

We get some big fish in the grass, but not in all areas, it seems the flats that are closer to the main waterways and not very far back in creeks hold bigger fish, and I personally think the reds are a bit bigger up in Fernandina compared to jax when it comes to creeks and flood flats.

The biggest fish that I have seen pulled out of the grass was one my buddy caught while we were poling his jon boat around (before I bought a skiff) 

If I remember correctly the fish was 33 or 34 inches, absolute stud.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Those are some fatties! Great trip & pics...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great stuff in the grass!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice!


----------

